# Craftsman Combination Plane 3728



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

My grandfather found this Craftsman Combination Plane 3728 at a rummage sale and picked it up for me about 20 years ago. I've never used it, I don't have any knowledge on how to use it. I guess I'm wondering if I should bother? I'm more inclined to sell it, but don't want to make a potential mistake, so I thought I would run it past the experts here at LJ.














































I have done a little research but there's not too much info available other than it was made by Stanley, and it actually a Stanley 45.

Thanks for reading this and any input is appreciated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

#45s are great tools. If you're into, or thinking about, hand tool woodworking, it's worth keeping and using. If not, hope you put it in the hands of someone who will use it. In the pics above, maybe $100 or more for the Craftsman. If it says Stanley on the body of the plane, almost double that.

Edit: and it looks like you could easily sell the stanley irons, if the double box of Craftsman set are complete. The irons would sell easily.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Check with any of the guys in the "Handplanes of your dreams" forum. Most will go gaga for something like this.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for that, smitty. It is stamped with the Craftsman name… I don't know anyone else that would use it, or anyone else that is into woodworking.

Thanks again.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

So are you putting a price tag on it? Looks really nice.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

The Head Chuck, probably. Would rather put that money towards dust collection, a band saw or a new table saw.

There is little evidence that this thing has ever been used. The knives have some rust on them…


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

What would you like for plane and blades? I am sure there are some hand plane guys reading this thread.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

SirFatty,

My friend, don't do anything you will regret. You may not regret selling the plane right away! You will get the cash, have it in your hand and have all the possibilities running through your head. Then you will spend it and be happy for awhile….then later, perhaps even years later you will think to yourself, I wish I would have kept that plane that belonged to my grandfather, then I will be able to pass it one to my children…(or if you don't or won't have children give it to a worthy life long friend, a blood brother! But that is years and years away!

Keep it, enjoy having a piece of your grandfather, even if you do not use it. Build a display box or simply put it away, its up to you. But, trust me, it is way more valuable then the few dollars you will collect today! Dust collection, bandsaws and table saws are plentiful….planes owned by your grandfather…not so much!

I understand the want, that burning desire to have. Just be patient, it will come!

Humbly and Respectfully,

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

This is from the era when Craftsman/Sears bought tools from the top manufacturers, got a bulk discount,
and sold them with the manufacturers name on them. Just google Stanley 45 plane and also check Ebay,
and you will get a good idea of the value. If you are even thinking about using hand tools in the future,
this is a tool you should hang onto.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

Nate,

Thanks for that, you are probably right. Who knows what kind of woodworking I will be into later, and would probably regret selling it.

Thanks!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Next to a 5 1/4 the 45 may be my next least used plane but when it is called on Im glad I have it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, love my 45 and 5 1/4 tools!


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Just found one of these yesterday at a flea market in a town far off of the beaten path and I couldn't be happier to finally have something like this in my arsenal. Condition was an unscientific "pretty good," but a rod and the fence were missing. All of the cutters are present. The seller seemed to be pretty savvy in recognizing that pieces were missing and so he priced it at 12 and it came with a Craftsman rabbeting plane (complete in all ways). The answer for the missing pieces is already in motion, and I'm tickled to have a new toy.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I want it! I want it!
Bill


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

SirFatty
Nate's advice represents real wisdom-I hope you'll follow it.
Who knows, this may be your push down the "slippery slope"

btw - check out Mosquito's thread here-it's dedicated to this plane and it's use.


----------



## steve104c (Jan 4, 2015)

Look on YouTube and put in Stanley # 45 ( combination plane). I have a Craftsman 3728. It is made by Stanley and a copy of the Stanley #45. I bought it about 30 years ago. Took it out today and am looking at trying to use it. The videos seem to look like it is easy and fun to use. Good luck with your adventure. Steve.


----------

